# Dr. Michael Kelly and the Dim Mak.



## Instructor (Mar 17, 2022)

I was watching a History Channel show about ancient weapons and came across this fellow Dr. Michael Kelly.  

The show can be watched here: 



 . The part related to Dr. Kelly starts at minute 37.20. I did a little googling and found a website for him: Dr Michael Kelly 

I am curious if anyone on here met him?  I searched previous threads and didn't see his name mentioned.


----------



## O'Malley (Mar 17, 2022)

Video not available in my area. What's the gist?


----------



## Instructor (Mar 18, 2022)

O'Malley said:


> Video not available in my area. What's the gist?


He was attempting to use western medicine technology to to scientifically see what was happening during various kinds of lethal attacks.  In the video he had a BJJ practitioner do a rear naked choke on a guy who was hooked up to a heart monitor etc.


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Mar 18, 2022)

Instructor said:


> I was watching a History Channel show about ancient weapons and came across this fellow Dr. Michael Kelly.
> 
> The show can be watched here:
> 
> ...


If the Doctors background is true (and I have no reason to say it's not) he has a impressive background in longtime martial arts as well as western medical practice.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Mar 18, 2022)

Instructor said:


> I was watching a History Channel show about ancient weapons and came across this fellow Dr. Michael Kelly.
> 
> The show can be watched here:
> 
> ...


Nathan "Megatron" Lewis with Shaolin staff at the beginning.

That man is a legend.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 19, 2022)

According to Patrick McCarthy _sensei_ (Karate's top historian and translator of the _Bubishi_) Dr. Kelly's book,_ Death Touch, The Science Behind the Legend of Dim-Mak_, is the most comprehensive work on the subject.  I have not read it, but if McCarthy _sensei_ praises it, you can bet it is worthwhile reading for those interested in the subject.


----------

